# South Bend Model C Restoration Progress



## Surprman (May 24, 2014)

Hi all,

I finished the complete disassembly of the lathe (C9W10JR 415-YC). I just had to go out and buy an arbor press to take the reverse gears apart - at least that is a tool I will probably utilize for other projects - unlike the spanner wrench for the cross slide and compound lead screw which cost about the same amount 

I bought the rebuild kit (felts etc) and plan to buy the paint from Sherwin-Williams (their alkyd industrial enamel - in a shade of green, which will not be not as grey as the historic SB shade.  I want the machine a little brighter).  This week I will be buying the oils too to get ready for the eventual reassembly.

I added some some photos of the parts to my bucket below (still having difficulty with photos appearing upside down.  I think it is my Ipad)

http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/Surprman/media/imagejpg1_zpsddc4b71c.jpg.html

One of the pictures is of the taper attachment that I got with the lathe ( with the broken cross slide part).

Overall,  the project is going well.  I have not broken anything in the process.

Rick


----------



## Thoro (May 24, 2014)

It looks like you didn't waste any time tearing into it and you are well on your way.  Consider electrolysis for rust and paint removal.  This is the process I used almost exclusively on my lathe restoration which is still an ongoing project for me (reaching the end though)

You will enjoy your press.  It's an extremely handy tool to have around.  One of those tools that once you have, you find a million used for.  The cross slide nut tool will also be nice to have, as you will undoubtedly one day need to do some sort of maintainance procedure that you will be glad you have it for.


----------



## Bradrock (May 24, 2014)

Your workshop is more sterile than the hospital I go to!

I 2nd the electrolosis. I use washing soda. It's like magic.


----------



## Surprman (May 25, 2014)

I've read good things about electrolisis, but I'm not sure I want to go to the trouble of building the system.  I'm going to try stripping the paint (along with a little elbow grease).  Today I decided I would take a break from cleaning grime off the disassembled parts and I did some polishing of the exposed metal surfaces (hand wheels and cranks, not ways!).  They came out really nice: 

http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/Surprman/library/?sort=3&page=1

This evening I also ordered the set of oils, in preparation for assembly.

Also, on my lathe, I had two press-in gits oilers on the motor shaft bearings.  One was damaged and I destroyed the other one attempting to take it out.  In all the photos I've seen online, I have not seen another lathe (A,B or C) with gits in that location.  I suppose that they are not needed.


----------



## Thoro (Jun 2, 2014)

It is my opinion that electrolysis is well worth the setup and is one of the cheapest and easiest ways to clean parts (especially small parts)once set up.  Plus you can just put the parts in, walk away to do other things and come back later.  Not to mention it is also non destructive.

I used the same paint for my lathe.  It seems to be a nice paint.  A buddy had painted his with the Sherwin Williams Industrial Alkyd enamel and had about 3+ quarts left over.  He sold me 2 quarts for a fraction of what it should have cost.  Downside was that I couldn't pick my color, but I like the color I got.  It is Gauntlet grey.  I found though, that the paint was very slow drying, but that wasn't a huge problem as I was not moving at a record pace to get the restoration done.  Started it in December of 2013, and am just now almost finished.  You might be able to use japan drier to kick it a bit, but just make sure you only mix what you'll use, cause japan drier will cure the paint even in a sealed container after it is mixed in.

Looking good!


----------

